# Showjumper found guilty of assault



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/restraining-order-showjumper-pleaded-guilty-assault-611205


For such a prolonged assault, I am surprised at just a fine. Still, she has a criminal record now hopefully she'll think twice in future before using her horse as a battering ram.

What's interesting to note is that the victim was even harassed over social media by the person who assaulted her and her acquaintances. Let's home Mrs Williams can now move on after this.


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 January 2017)

Eeep, what a low life Amy Olivia Ridler, of Solihull, must be. The punishment seems very lenient.


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2017)

There are more details about the attack in other publications, this one seems to be limited. Fancy being so aggressive you have to get yucked off your horse!


----------



## marmalade76 (31 January 2017)

Girl is now whinging on Facebook about how she's being bullied and harrassed. Doesn't like it now the boot's on the other foot..


----------



## alainax (31 January 2017)

I always try to look at these things from both sides. But I can't fathom out any reason why you would grab someone by the hair while you were on your horse! Even if the person on the ground was calling you every name under the sun, it's bonkers.


----------



## mungasmum (31 January 2017)

I just had a look at her Facebook page. The ignorant thing can barely string a sentence together.


----------



## marmalade76 (31 January 2017)

alainax said:



			I always try to look at these things from both sides. But I can't fathom out any reason why you would grab someone by the hair while you were on your horse! Even if the person on the ground was calling you every name under the sun, it's bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Her pals on Facebook are trying to make out there's more to the story, claims of "you've only heard one side", but whatever slight she felt she'd been dealt, what she did was completely out of order! It would also be slightly more understandable if the victim had been another young girl, one of her peers, but someone more of her parents' age? Absolutely shocking. She should be banned from competing for life.


----------



## stencilface (31 January 2017)

Horrendous girl and awful story, that poor woman.  I'm not one to normally comment on people's looks but the girl does look like an evil barbie.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (31 January 2017)

What a vile excuse for a child! It says a lot about her parents too!


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (31 January 2017)

Looks like her FB has been taken down or locked down (I was nosey...)
If she's a member, I hope BS revoke her membership for the next couple of years. 
I don't understand how anyone can reason that what she did was equal to what she perceived as an issue - someone films me, I will run them over with a horse. That's an anger problem on a whole different level.
Makes you wonder what she's like with her horses.

And makes me wonder if she's the same rider that duffed up her horse for not jumping, that was uploaded to youtube and shared round the world. Certainly comes across as the same thought processes.


----------



## Pigeon (31 January 2017)

What a nasty little person! I agree - I hope BS bans her. The punishment doesn't seem nearly severe enough - perhaps the judge doesn't realise that being run over by a horse can be fatal.


----------



## Antw23uk (1 February 2017)

What a despicable person! I'd love to meet her to give her a slap!


----------



## popsdosh (1 February 2017)

Antw23uk said:



			What a despicable person! I'd love to meet her to give her a slap!
		
Click to expand...

Your hand may turn orange . She puts on fake tan with a trowel.


----------



## Girlracer (1 February 2017)

My first thought is how does she discipline her horses! 

She sounds atrocious, I hope the poor lady who was attacked can now move on.


----------



## asterope (1 February 2017)

Girlracer said:



			My first thought is how does she discipline her horses!
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder, from the description of the attack, whether she was being a bit too "whip-happy" and that was part of the reason she attacked the woman she thought was filming her.


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 February 2017)

asterope said:



			I did wonder, from the description of the attack, whether she was being a bit too "whip-happy" and that was part of the reason she attacked the woman she thought was filming her.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too.


----------



## Amye (1 February 2017)

Wow... that's unbelievable!!  No matter what someone was saying/doing, dragging them by their hair while you're sat on a horse is just not acceptable! 

She should definitely be banned and I agree with the others.. if that's how she treats her 'equals' how does she treat her horses?


----------



## Velcrobum (1 February 2017)

According to Daily Telegraph British Showjumping are aware and investigating. That particular report gives much more information than the H&H one.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 February 2017)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...retired-policewoman-beingknocked-competition/

The woman who was assaulted is a Pony Club DC, and is a former police dog handler.

Nothing less than a lifetime ban from BS is appropriate.


----------



## Overread (1 February 2017)

As someone who attends events to take photos this sounds like a nightmare to experience. 

The punishment sounds lenient considering that potential injuries could have been far more serious; however I suspect that this is evened out by the social backlash that is now being undertaken which will do far more damage than a fine ever could. Though it should blow over fast its still going to be lasting damage to her reputation both inside and outside the horsey world.


----------



## applecart14 (1 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Your hand may turn orange . She puts on fake tan with a trowel.
		
Click to expand...

 A paint roller actually  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...oller-says-NOT-prank-took-hour-scrub-off.html

Have to say that has brought a smile to me in what is otherwise a depressing week.


----------



## asterope (1 February 2017)

applecart14 said:



			A paint roller actually  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...oller-says-NOT-prank-took-hour-scrub-off.html

Have to say that has brought a smile to me in what is otherwise a depressing week. 

Click to expand...

That's hilarious! I remember seeing the original story because I'm local to the other girl so a lot of people I know were sharing it on Facebook, but it's just too perfect that she actually did that!


----------



## Velcrobum (1 February 2017)

applecart14 said:



			A paint roller actually  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...oller-says-NOT-prank-took-hour-scrub-off.html

Have to say that has brought a smile to me in what is otherwise a depressing week. 

Click to expand...

Have you come across Amy Ridler? Just asking as she is also from Solihull.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 February 2017)

Have to question why she was so desperate for her mum to get the phone if she thought she was being filmed surely if she wasn't doing anything she shouldn't have been/ using interesting techniques she wouldn't be bothered if she was filmed or not....

Think I've had a look on her fb before as someone on mine had liked something she shared got the impression the bigger the bit she used the better and she was quite horrible to anyone who dared question her/ suggest schooling. Came across as a bit of a spoilt brat.

Lol at the fake tan comment it does seem to be a competition of who is most orange and has the best drawn on eyebrows!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 February 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Lol at the fake tan comment it does seem to be a competition of who is most orange and has the best drawn on eyebrows!
		
Click to expand...

No competition! Donald Trump wins that one hands down!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (1 February 2017)

Lol! Also like people have said says a lot about her parents. I thought she was younger than that as well.


----------



## applecart14 (2 February 2017)

I have heard through the grapevine that allegedly it was to do with a long running feud between them both.


----------



## popsdosh (2 February 2017)

applecart14 said:



			I have heard through the grapevine that allegedly it was to do with a long running feud between them both.
		
Click to expand...

They live more than 100 miles apart and dont know each other !  The link you provided wasnt the accused so what was the relevance?


----------



## applecart14 (2 February 2017)

Oh popsosh ready to start another fight. I couldn't care if you believe me or not, just because they live 100 miles apart doesn't mean they don't bump into each other on the circuit or in other ways.  I have no idea and am not really interested its just what I heard during a conversation between a group of people.


----------



## applecart14 (2 February 2017)

Velcrobum said:



			Have you come across Amy Ridler? Just asking as she is also from Solihull.
		
Click to expand...

No I don't know her personally but haven't been competing for ages and guessing she is at a higher level than I competed at (bit of a chicken me!)
I have heard things about her though during conversations.

I asked my partner and he'd not heard of her either and knows nothing of her, he works at a large competition centre nearby.


----------



## Overread (2 February 2017)

If they knew each other before this incident that would explain the restraining order. In this day and age 100 miles isn't an impossible distance to travel by car and if they were both attending similar equine related events they could well have encountered each other more than a few times.


----------



## Llanali (2 February 2017)

Apparently ridler sold the victim a pony that was supposedly child suitable and safe. It wasn't, and three previous owners testified that it was a serious rearer.


----------



## asterope (2 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			The link you provided wasnt the accused so what was the relevance?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it was. "Amy Ridler, from Solihull, West Midlands, uploaded this image to Facebook saying she was impressed with the method to get an even coverage with no streaks" - it was her who recommended using a paint roller in a Facebook post.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (2 February 2017)

Llanali said:



			Apparently ridler sold the victim a pony that was supposedly child suitable and safe. It wasn't, and three previous owners testified that it was a serious rearer.
		
Click to expand...

Seems a little odd as the victim has been reported as being a Pony Club DC, so would hope that she'd know what to look for in a kids pony?

There is very much more to the story, but even so, still doesn't explain Ridler's actions!


----------



## Fiagai (2 February 2017)

Overread said:



			If they knew each other before this incident that would explain the restraining order. In this day and age 100 miles isn't an impossible distance to travel by car and if they were both attending similar equine related events they could well have encountered each other more than a few times.
		
Click to expand...

The original H&H article adequately explains why the need to apply a retraing order on the accused. According to the article the lady who was attacked said ...




			&#8220;She posted about it on Facebook and people were saying they were going to come round here and &#8216;******* me up&#8217;, there were some really nasty comments,&#8221;.
		
Click to expand...

The article further states that 




			The year-long order bans her (the accussed) from communicating with Mrs Williams, directly or indirectly, or referring to her on social media.
		
Click to expand...

So A. It is quite clear that threats about visiting Ms Williams were published on FB and B. Following the ruling - that further referring / communication by Ms Riddler is now prohibited. In my opinion this is more than enough reason for the restraining order in consideration of the vicous assault which already took place.

The problem with "I heard it from someone" type innuendo is that it should never be repeated as it does no one any good and further exacerbates the hurt and damage already inflicted on the victim. 

There is never any excuse for such physical violence. The  whole episode is simply dispicable. I personally would advocate much stiffer sentencing.


----------



## Asha (2 February 2017)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			Seems a little odd as the victim has been reported as being a Pony Club DC, so would hope that she'd know what to look for in a kids pony?

There is very much more to the story, but even so, still doesn't explain Ridler's actions!
		
Click to expand...


I saw on a FB page that something very similar had happened to Kate Thurston ( buying a pony that rears). So, reckon if it can happen to her, it can happen to anyone !


----------



## popsdosh (2 February 2017)

Asha said:



			I saw on a FB page that something very similar had happened to Kate Thurston ( buying a pony that rears). So, reckon if it can happen to her, it can happen to anyone !
		
Click to expand...

Dont you mention that name on here!


----------



## popsdosh (2 February 2017)

Llanali said:



			Apparently ridler sold the victim a pony that was supposedly child suitable and safe. It wasn't, and three previous owners testified that it was a serious rearer.
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case im really surprised it did not come out in the court case ,there is nothing in the report to suggest they knew each other than meeting on that day.I know several there on the day who told me it was a totally unprovoked attack by a rider upset because the horse had made a fool of them and over reacted.


----------



## Lanky Loll (2 February 2017)

Nothing in the reports yes, but on the thread on the BSJA FB page (including comments by AR unless they have since been deleted) there was clearly bad blood between them.  HOWEVER that in no way excuses her actions and conduct since both of which were vile.


----------



## Asha (2 February 2017)

popsdosh said:



			Dont you mention that name on here!
		
Click to expand...

apologies, dons the usual HHO tin hat and shuffles off to the bad girl corner !


----------



## popsdosh (2 February 2017)

Asha said:



			apologies, dons the usual HHO tin hat and shuffles off to the bad girl corner !
		
Click to expand...

lol Theres history with said person and her little beach ball shaped friend . you can come out of the corner


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2017)

I'm shocked by the sentence. The offence was aggravated by the use of a weapon (a horse) the length of the assault and returning to attack someone who was down on the floor and the presence of a child. The victim was trampled under foot and knocked out. You can see from the sentencing guidelines below, that the Court appears to have put it in the wrong category. It was, in my opinion as someone who did ten years as a magistrate,  definitely a category two, which would have given her a Community Order, likely with anger management training and unpaid work. 

It looks like there is a possibility that the Judge/Bench accepted that there had been a level of provocation which dropped the offence, in their eyes, from a category two to a category three


http://www.sentencingcouncil.org.uk...cially-religiously-aggravated-common-assault/


----------



## Fiagai (2 February 2017)

I agree that the sentencing does not appear to match the crime in this instance.  However two likley issues which are relevant to a possible reduction in sentencing  (though which I don't necessarily agree with in this case) are one -  the accussed pleading guilty to assault by beating and two - her relatively young age of approx 19 yrs at the time of the incident.

I see no evidence offered that there was any "provocation" whatsover. The Chinese whisper alluded to previously in this thread in my mind  smacks of a rather nasty smear campaign which has grown wings and is now simply being repeated without possible verification. Friends of the accussed have already been detailed as commenting on incident on social media ref 'one side of the story' etc.

To be honest it sounds likes she had a willy defence team.

However not knowing further details of the case I can only surmise that this was the case.


----------



## Alec Swan (3 February 2017)

Assuming that what we read is unequivocal,  the brat can thank her lucky stars that she isn't my daughter.  The wrath of the Court was nothing compared with what would have happened when she arrived home.  Even were she provoked,  the sentencing hands down a degree of acceptance and understanding,  and that isn't justice,  in my opinion.

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (3 February 2017)

Alec, have you seen the girl? I am quite sure any daughter of yours would not be a complete Trumplette. You would have banned her from leaving the premises!!


----------



## Fidgety (3 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Assuming that what we read is unequivocal,  the brat can thank her lucky stars that she isn't my daughter.  The wrath of the Court was nothing compared with what would have happened when she arrived home.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure all of my children would also be saying the same of me had the thought even crossed their minds, let alone had they acted their thoughts out.  I'm amazed that it was onlookers that had to intervene rather than her parents!



Clodagh said:



			You would have banned her from leaving the premises!!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise.  Actially, notwithstanding the fact that I wouldn't have allowed my DD to even show her face in the house to the rest of us looking like that, the boys would have extracted the water out of her so badly she wouldn't have even contemplated it  .


----------



## Caracarrie (4 February 2017)

Fidgety said:



			I'm pretty sure all of my children would also be saying the same of me had the thought even crossed their minds, let alone had they acted their thoughts out.  I'm amazed that it was onlookers that had to intervene rather than her parents!



Likewise.  Actially, notwithstanding the fact that I wouldn't have allowed my DD to even show her face in the house to the rest of us looking like that, the boys would have extracted the water out of her so badly she wouldn't have even contemplated it  .
		
Click to expand...

You only have to look at parents today to see exactly why children turn out the way they do.  I'm 52 now and have never given my parents any backchat, sworn at them or in front of them and when my Mum says jump, you can bet I do.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 February 2017)

Caracarrie said:



			You only have to look at *parents today *to see exactly why children turn out the way they do.  I'm 52 now and have never given my parents any backchat, sworn at them or in front of them and when my Mum says jump, you can bet I do.
		
Click to expand...

Ahem *some parents today* .

I'm 58, and my mum was a PC branch secretary in the 60's and 70's. The dreaded 'pony club mother' and spoilt offspring was real even then, though I can't imagine any of them going this far.


----------



## honetpot (4 February 2017)

Hate generalisations but I was a PC mum and used to help out. Our PC our kids were polite even when hot and tired. I helped out with a neighbouring PC and I could not believe how they spoke to their parents and tried to speak to me. 

 I think a lot of parents are just frightened to say no, their children a little demi gods whose every whim needs to be complied with, you can not reason with a teenager half the time. The red mist of hormones and make-up take over and you just have draw a line. This women is no longer a teenager but has not learnt boundaries, I suspect she is her parents princess.


----------



## laura_nash (4 February 2017)

ycbm said:



			It was, in my opinion as someone who did ten years as a magistrate,  definitely a category two, which would have given her a Community Order, likely with anger management training and unpaid work.
		
Click to expand...

Its pretty difficult to understand how anyone who had the option of insisting on her getting anger management training would not choose to do so.  

I guess she got away with it because of her age and because the victim's injuries were (luckily) minor, maybe the Court didn't understand the level of possible injury.

ETA: I really hope BS bans her, and that she only rides to compete and therefore gives up.  As others have said if she can attack an adult in front of multiple witnesses because she's embarrassed at her horse's behaviour what does she do to her horses.


----------



## cremedemonthe (5 February 2017)

This is the one I saw, it was on facebook in one of the horse groups I'm in and I commented in that:
I'd like to see her try that with some of my lady customers, they would have put her in hospital!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/showjumper-tramples-woman-horse-drags-9727460

And yes she does look orange a bit!
Oz


----------



## Goldenstar (6 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Assuming that what we read is unequivocal,  the brat can thank her lucky stars that she isn't my daughter.  The wrath of the Court was nothing compared with what would have happened when she arrived home.  Even were she provoked,  the sentencing hands down a degree of acceptance and understanding,  and that isn't justice,  in my opinion.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I am sitting here speculating on what my father would have done to me .
I suspect never seeing a horse again would have been a start.


----------



## Velcrobum (6 February 2017)

Have a feeling the Arena UK competition where this occurred was unaffiliated. If she is not BS member then no sanction will be made by them unless they ban her from joining.


----------



## Asha (6 February 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			I am sitting here speculating on what my father would have done to me .
I suspect never seeing a horse again would have been a start.
		
Click to expand...

I just cant get my head around any child/teenager/adult speaking to their mother like this. This is beyond spoilt brat behaviour.

This should have been nipped in the bud years ago, before it ever to go to this. Smacks of no rules, no boundaries and therefore no respect


----------



## smja (6 February 2017)

This incident was bad enough that *a crowd of other spectators* had to *pull her off her horse* before she stopped. That's the bit that really sticks out for me, even amongst the rest of the madness. I can't believe the sentence isn't harsher.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 February 2017)

smja said:



			This incident was bad enough that *a crowd of other spectators* had to *pull her off her horse* before she stopped. That's the bit that really sticks out for me, even amongst the rest of the madness. I can't believe the sentence isn't harsher.
		
Click to expand...

And we wonder why the general perception by the media and public at large is that those who ride are spoilt and over-privileged.  The child concerned did little to dispel that,  I feel.

Alec.


----------



## Fairynuff (7 February 2017)

She's hardly a child  Alec. She is an adult and could have children of her own (god forbid  )


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 February 2017)

Asha said:



			I just cant get my head around any child/teenager/adult speaking to their mother like this. This is beyond spoilt brat behaviour.

This should have been nipped in the bud years ago, before it ever to go to this. Smacks of no rules, no boundaries and therefore no respect
		
Click to expand...

This.  Dread to think what mine would do if I did any of this! Certainly wouldn't be paying for a string of sj ponies or any ponies at all that's for sure!


----------



## Fiagai (14 June 2017)

I see that this lovely person is back in the news ....

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/showjumper-assaulted-spectator-fined-250-623580

Personally I think she got off way to lightly ....


----------



## rascal (14 June 2017)

Not surprising people act like this, when they get no real punishment for behaving like a brat.
If that had been either of my kids behaving like that, horses would have been sold, but they have better manners.


----------



## _EVS_ (14 June 2017)

Should have been a life time ban from the BSJA for bringing the sport into disrepute. If I were running a show centre Id ban her from stepping on the premises. Her name constantly crops up on multiple show jumping groups on FB for (allegedly) ripping people off etc. Nasty piece of work.


----------

